# Best Embroidery Machine for a beginner?



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi 

I've been imprinting graphics and am now thinking about getting an embroidery machine. The thing is, I can't sew. I've taken classes but it's been a while. I've never used an embroidery machine but it looks like it's pretty much automatic once the material is locked into place. Is this correct?

I'm looking for something easy to use and cost effective, but still dependable and professional. I need to be able to import my own graphics. They're simple, so 1 head and 4 needles will be fine. 

Considering my "skill" level, is this do-able? If so, does anyone have suggestions on the best machine for me to purchase? I want to be able to embroider on caps, canvas and denim.

Thanks.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

You might also ask this question at My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You didn't mention whether you're familiar with designing for embroidery. If not you'll need to learn how to create embroidery-friendly designs although you may be okay since you said your designs are simple. You won't be able to import you designs directly to a machine. They will need to be digitized first by a digitizer. If you plan to do that then that skill takes time to learn. A real digitizer (not someone who autodigitizes) can practice for two years and still have plenty to learn. 

I wouldn't be concerned about not being able to sew. While having sewing experience can help it isn't necessary.

Like many things running a single head machine isn't tough until you have problems and every embroiderer has them from time to time. A lot of elements must work together for embroidery to be easy. The stitch file must be well digitized, the machine must be well-maintained and operated and the garment must be hooped correctly with the right backing. Even then unwanted mishaps like bird's nests can ruin a garment. Being a good operator involves knowing how to fix problems when they happen not just pushing the start button.

Not all the lower end machines can embroider caps so you'll want to check on that. It sounds like a 6-needle machine will work for you so that will save you some money. Whatever you decide make sure you get training.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually have just started to use the Brother PE770. I purchased it at Christmas and I have never used an embroidery machine before. It's a really easy learning curve if you read the book and experiment. I'm just now getting comfortable enough to sell little plushies and gift shirts and other items. Not ready to sell yet. But, when I do, I can offer a shirt or bag in either HTV or embroidery.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

SunEmbroidery said:


> You didn't mention whether you're familiar with designing for embroidery. If not you'll need to learn how to create embroidery-friendly designs although you may be okay since you said your designs are simple. You won't be able to import you designs directly to a machine. They will need to be digitized first by a digitizer. If you plan to do that then that skill takes time to learn. A real digitizer (not someone who autodigitizes) can practice for two years and still have plenty to learn.
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned about not being able to sew. While having sewing experience can help it isn't necessary.
> 
> ...


Wow. It sounds much more complicated than I thought. 

When I looked at the larger machines, they looked a little involved, so I thought I'd get a smaller one. I thought it would be easier, since I only need 1 head and no more than 4 needles. 

Thanks for all the details. I'd like to be able to do this on my own, but I might have to find someone else to do it for a while.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

sn315on said:


> I actually have just started to use the Brother PE770. I purchased it at Christmas and I have never used an embroidery machine before. It's a really easy learning curve if you read the book and experiment. I'm just now getting comfortable enough to sell little plushies and gift shirts and other items. Not ready to sell yet. But, when I do, I can offer a shirt or bag in either HTV or embroidery.



Really? Sounds good. I didn't even look at the Brother machines because I thought they were for consumers, not for higher end production work. I didn't think they would hold up under heavy use or that the end product would look professional enough to sell. 

I'm looking at the description and it says: "Import designs from your USB memory stick with the USB port." Have you done this yet with your own designs? I know you have to purchase digitizing software to do this.

I want to do caps. Have you tried embroidering caps?


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

BidsMaven said:


> You might also ask this question at My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


Thanks. Looks like a great place for me to start.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Dee Dee said:


> I didn't even look at the Brother machines because I thought they were for consumers, not for higher end production work. I didn't think they would hold up under heavy use or that the end product would look professional enough to sell.


Tell that to the 2 Brother 600's I've had... we traded one in with 58 million stitches on it, I have the other for sale with 38 million on it. If you can live with the 7.5 by 11.5 max sewing field, they are complete work horses... they may not run as fast as the larger commercial machines but they just keep on running... As far as stitch quality, there is no difference... a stitch is a stitch, regardless of what machine it is, it really has to do with if the machine has the tension set correctly. 

If you tell us what your potential budget is, we might be able to give you better recommendations...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The information about importing designs via USB stitck is refurring to machine files that have been created by converting artwork into a digitized embroidery file and then saving that as a machine file.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Really? Sounds good. I didn't even look at the Brother machines because I thought they were for consumers, not for higher end production work. I didn't think they would hold up under heavy use or that the end product would look professional enough to sell.
> 
> I'm looking at the description and it says: "Import designs from your USB memory stick with the USB port." Have you done this yet with your own designs? I know you have to purchase digitizing software to do this.
> 
> I want to do caps. Have you tried embroidering caps?


The Dream Machine may be better for you than the PE770. It has a HUGE hoop field.  

I think that the end product is professional. 

I have Embrillance as I run on a Mac. It's the only one out there for Mac's to run natively.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

tfalk said:


> Tell that to the 2 Brother 600's I've had... we traded one in with 58 million stitches on it, I have the other for sale with 38 million on it. If you can live with the 7.5 by 11.5 max sewing field, they are complete work horses... they may not run as fast as the larger commercial machines but they just keep on running... As far as stitch quality, there is no difference... a stitch is a stitch, regardless of what machine it is, it really has to do with if the machine has the tension set correctly.
> 
> If you tell us what your potential budget is, we might be able to give you better recommendations...


To be honest, I want to spend the least amount of money possible on a really dependable, professional machine. I don't have a budget. This is coming out of my pocket.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

We started with a brother 1250d 3 months later a pr-1000 then another then a 4 head a 6 head another pr-1000 a dtg printer on and on 
The pr is great will not hit a hoop or hurt itself anyone can run it really. 
Learn to embroidered send out digitizing to a pro use the brother software to resize and run with it 

The pr built our business and are bullet proof


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a full screen print shop. We do EVERYTHING from banners, to production runs of DTG, graphic design etc. We used to sub out all of our embroidery. We just got into doing our embroidery in house about a month ago. We picked up a used Brother PR620 for a GREAT deal with everything we needed to start out the box. I will tell you WE LOVE IT!

We have run about 500 hats, half with puff, 150 or so polo's a few back packs and the list goes on. I use a digitizer company and pay $12 for up to 20k stitches. The machine stitches out just as good as the guy i used to use for most of my embroidery who i believe has tajima. 

We will be adding a 2nd PR600 hopefully within a few weeks. The machine has been running every business day since we got it and other than your normal embroidery issues, has performed PERFECT.

It can run at 600 SPM for hats and up to 1000 SPM for flats. takes on average 10 minutes for most hats with 8k stitches but it runs all by itself. Load the item hit sew and go back to the other work in the shop. when it beeps we go change the items out and let it go back to making money on its own. 

If you look online you can find them used for about $5k or the PR655 for $7k and the 1000 for around $8. def a good investment if you have the customers for it.


----------



## markkutler (Sep 14, 2017)

Here are some embroidery machines for beginners.
Janome 12000 Memory Craft.
Singer Futura XL-400.
Brother DZ820E.
I think you need to read this article, https://www.absolutedigitizing.com/11-things-before-buying-embroidery-machine/


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if you are buying a home machine buy one with a thread trimmer.... yes you need it.... one of the bain of my existence with my singer quartet is cutting jump threads.... if you can get a 6 needle they have them. it will save you time and frustration.


----------

